
The Innards of Erlang  - jasonlbaptiste
http://contekst.org/blog/?p=55
======
alanthonyc
Greetings,

I am so glad I found this site. My two other favorite sites are valleywag and
peoplemagazine.com. The only thing I really needed was a site devoted to
Erlang. I'm glad I found it. I'm adding it to my Internet Explorer favorites.

thanks

~~~
scorpion032
IE? Why?

~~~
critic
Because of its excellent ActiveX control support, of course.

------
ambition
You know, I might actually like a _real_ article about the innards of erlang.

~~~
davidw
Being in Europe, I seem to have been sleeping during The Great Erlang Meme of
2009, so I was pretty disappointed to log in this morning, find what looked
like a really juicy article about Erlang at the top of the list, and find out
that 1) it doesn't really talk about the innards of Erlang, and 2) it's all a
joke.

The innards of Erlang _are_ fascinating, because they're really what make the
language so good at what it does, and are fairly different from many other
languages in terms of architecture.

------
Mystalic
My God, this is the most interes...

 _snore_

You've truly found a way to help out HN.

------
rlm
I don't think I've ever seen a story get so many points so fast :D

~~~
gamache
And it continues. Is this legitimate?

~~~
haasted
It's by request <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=512145> .

~~~
jimbokun
I am in total agreement that all of these "boring" stories are far more
interesting than most of the interesting stories have been.

Er, I think that makes sense.

Anyhow, maybe now we can pick a Language of the Day, or some other geeky topic
to vote up on the front page each day of the week? Maybe C Efficiency Hacks,
or Interesting Uses of Graph Algorithms, or ...

~~~
swombat
You don't need to pick. A weird unstable combination of the internet and the
community on this site will do the picking for you. Furthermore, it will pick
29 other topics to fill your front page. Isn't that amazing?

------
anuraggoel
You made my day. But Google obviously doesn't know the meaning of 'innards'.

Edit: Too bad your joke was so good it ruined HN for the rest of the day.

------
DLWormwood
Should I be worried? Isn't this the kind of inside joke that permeates sites
like 4chan, or heaven forbid, /.? (Albeit more tasteful?)

~~~
paulgb
I wouldn't mind that too much. Erlang is a neat language.

The problem with 4chan and the like is that they take it overboard. I have
hopes that HN will know when to quit.

~~~
spoiledtechie
There is another article that corresponds to this one. Keep reading to find
it.

~~~
paulgb
Yeah, I realize that. I'm just (half-jokingly) saying that if the inside joke
results in more erlang articles being posted, that wouldn't be as devastating
as the kind of inside jokes that take over other sites.

------
far33d
Why did you have to ruin the last good site on the internet?

------
gord
A short concise description of Erlang would be welcome, given the Erlang tweet
storm on HN.

I know nothing about Erlang, except for the hype :O

offtopic.. is there much activity around the arc lisp dialect [if you'll
forgive me calling it that] these days?

------
zzzmarcus
<http://marcusvorwaller.com/look/erlang-20090311-125410.jpg> 18 of 25 Erlang
articles on the front page. :)

------
dreur
I thought all the Erlang stuff was due to the site reboot :)

------
EGF
It took me awhile to figure why\how this happened but now that I understand
it, it is hilarious to see this in real time on the HN homepage. Well done.

------
spoiledtechie
hahaha, Sorry I laughed out loud.

~~~
rs
haha :) I laughed out too!

Edit: it appears a bit too loud, GF thought I went crazy for a sec

